# Vhs expo



## Planky (Mar 1, 2016)

Does Anyone know if there will be zebra carpets available??


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 1, 2016)

It's likely, i have seen them there at previous expos.


----------



## Planky (Mar 2, 2016)

Well that's good, I didn't get to attend last years so missed out


----------

